# This years renewal



## Davec4 (May 23, 2020)

Just received this years renewal from the R.A.C. Its gone up by £75 to £358 so shopped around and got a all singing and dancing quote from Liverpool Victoria £226.Snapped that up sharpish.Well impressed.Just wish pot hole road tax was cheaper.....


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Whats the excess on that and are you on limited mileage?


----------



## Davec4 (May 23, 2020)

Excess is £500 voluntary and £500 compulsory on 5000miles a year....


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

My pot hole tax arrived in the post this week; 600 quid - can I shop around for that ? Can I ****.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

snuffy said:


> My pot hole tax arrived in the post this week; 600 quid - can I shop around for that ? Can I ****.



Absolute rip off. Mine turned up yesterday on the RS £585..


----------



## Davec4 (May 23, 2020)

My insurance and road tax all become due in February for the Gtr and Bmw X3,very exspensive month for me.Id put the wifey back on the streets but i know i will be out of pocket....


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Davec4 said:


> My insurance and road tax all become due in February for the Gtr and Bmw X3,very exspensive month for me.Id put the wifey back on the streets but i know i will be out of pocket....



Wifey logs onto the GT-R forum and R35 is up for sale 🤣🤭


----------



## Davec4 (May 23, 2020)

Hmmm! Bloody good point...foot in mouth AGAIN...


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Both my tax and insurance fall in February.

And I see, because I've just paid 600 quid online, that they are trying a "nudge". Oh, why not get an EV, like 14,000 people a month do, it says once you have paid.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Buy an EV, pay no road tax, a couple of years time and govt will bring in road pricing......so everyone has bought a more expensive car than they needed to (that will have rubbish residuals in 7-10 years when the batteries need replacing so they get binned - sorry, recycled - and another one needs go be made to replace it - and it will cost a fortune to charge them up because we won't have the infrastructure to make things cheaper, despite the green subsidies - sorry, investment - that we all pay on household bills (20-40%). 😉


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)

Quick question. I am paying reiss 2-3x the above numbers. Are these cars stock or standard, is the sum agreed value?


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

snuffy said:


> Both my tax and insurance fall in February.
> 
> And I see, because I've just paid 600 quid online, that they are trying a "nudge". Oh, why not get an EV, like 14,000 people a month do, it says once you have paid.


EV...🤢🤮


----------



## bk201 (10 mo ago)

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum. Just about to dip my toe in the water and get my first GTR.
Your insurance prices are amazing. I would snap up anything below £1K. The best quote I have had so far is £1410 p/a from a company called flow insurance.
I am nnot a young driver, im in my mid 30's, but I do live in Birmingham.

What are you guys doing to get such low premiums?


----------



## Davec4 (May 23, 2020)

Hmmm! Low premiums.
Firstly theres full no claims,then i put the wife on my insurance but she does,nt drive it,its garaged at night and the most important part is im 69 years young and live next to a cemetary.Shop around before you buy..good luck


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Bk201 - try Admiral for a quote. They seem to be competitive and cheapest for quite a few owners. Always make sure you declare all mods regardless of who you go with. Pace Ward are good brokers. Some insurers will insist on a tracker being fitted along with proof of fitting and valid subscription. Don't declare a tracker if its not activated/monitored. Obviously post code makes a big difference as well as previous claims/driving history so maybe the quote you have is competitive after all?


----------



## bk201 (10 mo ago)

SKNAM said:


> Bk201 - try Admiral for a quote. They seem to be competitive and cheapest for quite a few owners. Always make sure you declare all mods regardless of who you go with. Pace Ward are good brokers. Some insurers will insist on a tracker being fitted along with proof of fitting and valid subscription. Don't declare a tracker if its not activated/monitored. Obviously post code makes a big difference as well as previous claims/driving history so maybe the quote you have is competitive after all?


Thanks for that, some very interesting points, I will keep them in consideration. 

Interestingly, I am with Admiral (multi car + home). My renewal is due in August, so swapping over my current car for the next 4 months (Apr, May, Jun, Jul) is costing ~£600.
When you pro-rata that, thats about £1800 for the whole year. The other quote works out a bit cheaper at £1400.

Car has an immobiliser and tracker already fitted.

I suspect my quote is being affected by the 3 points on my license for a speeding fine from 2018, and a car theft (away from home) in 2021.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

I've got two of my cars with Admiral, but not the GT-R (they wouldn't underwrite mods). The renewal premium on the other two cars (multi-car policy) is 30% lower this year than last. So your £1800 guesstimate might be less when your renewal comes through? Just a thought.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

My renewal with a plan jumped from 700 to 5k last month as the scheme wasn’t available any longer via their underwriting partners. I did try AIB but they were 1400, Flux was 1800 then dropped to 1400. Admiral was 850.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

bk201 said:


> My renewal is due in August, so swapping over my current car for the next 4 months (Apr, May, Jun, Jul) is costing ~£600.
> When you pro-rata that, thats about £1800 for the whole year. The other quote works out a bit cheaper at £1400.


I had something like that several years ago with Admiral. I changed cars mid-term and the price to change was bonkers (but obviously you don't really have much choice), so that when I worked the pro-rata yearly rate out it was extortionate (it was a single car policy).. So for several years I did not bother with them. Then one year they came in very well priced on a multicar policy and since then I've been with Admiral (6 years or so) and each year the price has come down.


----------



## DaveGTR (Jul 4, 2013)

Davec4 said:


> Just received this years renewal from the R.A.C. Its gone up by £75 to £358 so shopped around and got a all singing and dancing quote from Liverpool Victoria £226.Snapped that up sharpish.Well impressed.Just wish pot hole road tax was cheaper.....


Hi, i currently trying to get quotes for a GTR Stage1 or 2. That quote seems really good. Is that for a standard GTR or not.


----------

